# New little buck!



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

He's still nameless, but I got him today, and he's so sweet :mrgreen: Super curious and loves attention. 
7 weeks old today 


























I'm looking for a name that starts with D, any suggestions?


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

What a lovely boy, how about dartanyan?


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Duke!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Very hansom.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I named him Dusty Damien a.k.a DD :lol:


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Hahah I just though.. didnt I see that mouse before, and I did, on the danish forum :lol: I still vote for Danny


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

cute!, he as the exact same face patch as one of my girls


----------



## Sylviemouse (Jul 12, 2011)

I love chocolate and white...gorgeous


----------

